# new peir....



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Jennette's pier to rebuild 13 million dollar, 1000 ft. long 24 ft. wide.. After the destruction of hurricane Isabel..Can't wait, completion is 2011..


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

That State money is a wonderful thing. All of our state's bridges are going to fall down around themselves, but we'll have the best damn pier on the East Coast! This one is going to be all concrete, no more wood pilings.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

any news on if they are gonna let you pin rig on it??? I thought i read somewhere that it was under discussion but wasnt sure.......


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

John81 said:


> any news on if they are gonna let you pin rig on it??? I thought i read somewhere that it was under discussion but wasnt sure.......


I'm not sure but as long it's going to be you should be able to catch some fish that could not be reached on others..1,000 ft. long .. I don't know how long some of the other piers are.. Does any body know the length of Avalon, or Nags Head in comparison ??


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

avalon 705'
nags head 750'
outer banks 650'
rodanthe 850'
avon 600'
frisco ??


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> avalon 705'
> nags head 750'
> outer banks 650'
> rodanthe 850'
> ...


i think rodanthe is alot less than that now unless they rebuilt this winter? last time i was there it was short as crap


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you are probably right John, i got that info from a NC pier site & the info on rodanthe is no doubt out-dated. my apologies


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> you are probably right John, i got that info from a NC pier site & the info on rodanthe is no doubt out-dated. my apologies


no need to apologize was just wondering if it got fixed or not. Its nice that you took the time to look it up


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I stepped it off last summer at 636 or 639 feet if I recall right. They lost the feet at the Thanksgiving Storm of 2006. 

I will check tonight and see if I have it in my records. I have the Frisco Pier lengh at 560 feet


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Frisco Pier is 580 feet according to the guys at the shop. Perhaps they are over compensating! Haha just kidding! I wanted to go out there tonight, but I'm just too danged whupped. Spent the last 14 days straight in a freakin saddle. I got one ride tomorrow, then I'm fishing for like, 2 days straight!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Not sure how old the image is on Google Earth of the Rodanthe pier, but it measures out at 851 feet to the end. Frisco measures out from the building to the end right out to 550 ft.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Trivia - At one point there was a small plaque that indicated that you were at the most eastern part of the USA when you were at the end of the Rodanthe Pier.

Trivia - Part II - What Movie had scenes filmed on the the Rodanthe Pier?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

"nights in Rodanthe" with Richard Gere -- haven't seen it yet, but read the book.....think they closed the pier for some time for the filming


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang you are good. It is suppose to be released this summer but someone told me it is not about fishing. What a waste.

Alright Fishingmama - What record fish was caught off of the Rodanthe Pier and who caught it?


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

fishinmama said:


> avalon 705'
> nags head 750'
> outer banks 650'
> rodanthe 850'
> ...


So that means the new Jennette's Pier would be one of the longest Pier on the East Coast ?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, however it is not so much about size but how you use it? Anyway that is what I have been told. NC has several piers that are around 1000'. Some of them have several hundred feet over sand. Bogue Inlet, OIB, Sunset Beach, Seaview all claim to be 1000 feet but BIP and Seaview probably has the most feet actually over water.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

roadkillal said:


> Dang you are good. It is suppose to be released this summer but someone told me it is not about fishing. What a waste.
> 
> Alright Fishingmama - What record fish was caught off of the Rodanthe Pier and who caught it?


that record's been broken -- you are referring to Elvin Hooper who caught a recod red drum in 1972 90# from the Rodanthe pier....
....beaten in 1984 by David Duell with a 94# drum off Ramp 34. actually i think these fish were caught on the same day -- just different years.
and if the movie follows the book it is definitely a "chick flick" -- lovey dovey unrequited love stuff

pee wee -- think there is another further south in NC -- its name escapes me, that is 1000', but yup the new Jennette pier will surely be one of the longest.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I am not worthy! I am not worthy! See below:

On November 7th, 1973 Elvin Hooper caught a 92.5 pound red drum at the
Rodanthe Pier establishing a new world record.10 years later on the exact same date, David Deuel broke Elvin's record
with a 94 pound 2 oz
drum caught on the beach just north of the Avon Pier.

And before each of those records - On November 9th, 1970 Jack Scott
caught an 82 pound Channel Bass at the Avon Pier.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

The Long Beach Pier in Brunswick county used to be the biggest. She has since been torn down, sad day.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

It too was listed at 1000', nice pier, I fished it the last day it was opened. Long and wide, good condition, upper deck at the end. 

The motel and pier were torn down hoping to sell 30 1 million dollar lots. As of last fall all of them are still looking for buyers. 

So that means Sportsman's and Long Beach have not sold a lot and over 2000' feet of pier access has been eliminated.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ocp*

Ocean Crest Pier is also over 1000 ..... and still rockin the boards with the most King Mac's in NC


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

I cut my teeth on Jennette's but I grew quite fond of thr Iron Steamer in later years... It was a good family kind of place. 

Jennette's however had the Travelers Inn and the cornerstone of Sam and Omies just across the road..... Lord what I'd give to be 18 again....


Everyone should believe in something, I believe I'll go fishing.......:fishing:


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

they have said for the last few years that they were gonna start the demo work in the winter but never had due to money issues. they still havent started yet. there will be no alcohol allowed on the pier. jennettes was my favorite pier when I was a kid until it blew down. I remember being like 8 yrs old watching one guy fight and land a 365 lb. lemon shark. I cant wait until they build it, if they ever do.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

NC Aquariums that owns it now asked the WASC for money to get it started back in December, I have not seen if any was granted as of yet. I time line called for the old pier to be removed last winter and sometime in April the plan approved and work starting this summer. 

The NC Aquariums also asked for 1.5 million to plan one at Fort Fisher at the site of the old Emerald Isle Pier.

Another Trivia Question - What was the name of the pier before it was changed to Emerald Isle Pier?


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

i believe they have actually owned it since 2003. they bought it 6 months before it was destroyed. talk about bad luck.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

A different group bought it in 2003, it was a non profit organization called The North Carolina Aquarium Society last year they transfered ownership to the state who transfered it the NC Aquariums in the fall. 

Very confusing indeed.


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

No Alcohol,guess I'll Never Know What It Even Looks Like.gotta Have A Cold One With The Fishing Rod


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

it is way to confusing for my simple mind. maybe they havent updated it yet but according to the website, it is a partnership between nc aquariums and nc aquarium society. which to my understanding the society is the support for the aquariums. just thinking about it makes my head hurt. enlighten me as simple as you can please.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I am not sure what the Society's involvement with it is right now some information I have says that it is a memberbased support group for NC Aquariums. 

Here is an article by Si Cantwell from last November that might explain it better: 

The state of North Carolina to build 3 piers – Jennette’s, Emerald Isle and now Fort Fisher 

Here is the article by Si Cantwell:

State may build Fort Fisher pier

The state's Aquarium Division said Thursday it is asking the N.C. Waterfront Access and Marine Industry Fund for

$4 million to build and run three fishing piers, including one associated with the N.C. Aquarium at Fort Fisher.

The piers would have concrete pilings and timber decks and feature exhibits, classrooms, meeting space and facilities to assist in research. The sites also would include beach accesses with bathhouses and parking.

Each of the piers is expected to cost about $12 million, to be raised from aquarium admission fees, pier user fees, other government money and donations from the N.C. Aquarium Society, a private group that supports the state-owned aquariums.

The $4 million from the access fund, created to improve public and commercial waterfront access, will go toward that process.

Construction should begin in mid-2008 on a concrete pier replacing Jenette's Pier in Nags Head. The Aquarium Society acquired that property in 2003 and turned it over to the state last month. It is expected to open in 2010.

This summer, the Aquarium at Pine Knoll Shores plans to begin developing a pier on the site of the old Emerald Isle Pier, dismantled after the hurricanes of 1996.

The $5.5 million property is owned by the town and is used as a public beach access, according to a release from the town of Emerald Isle. It will be transferred to the N.C. Aquariums at no cost.

The N.C. Aquarium at Fort Fisher is considering various sites for its proposed pier project. Donna Moffitt, director of the Fort Fisher aquarium, said she has looked at all 11 of the existing N.C. piers south of the New River Inlet but the aquarium hasn't settled on a site yet.

- Si Cantwell


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sure would like to see'em rebuild on the Scotch Bonnet site...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Isn't that a great place for one? I wish I would gotten to Topsail when all of those piers where there. So much of history is lost, so much access is gone. All of the piers on Bogue Banks too would have been awesome.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought it would be illegal to NOT drink beer on a fishing pier. They have the priorities mixed up!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

There should be a way to regulate alcohol on the pier.. For the ones who like to have a cold one while fishing..


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

thats why they make those solo or whatever brand of plastic cups "wink"


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

While I consider myself to be quiet the aficianado of a good beer, I actually like the idea of alcohol restrictions on a pubically owned pier. It is consistant with state park and national park policy. It certainly creates a more family friendly atmosphere, and most importantly, sober anglers usually mean better odds of fighting and landing big cobia.

I base that experience based on fishing the end of two piers. While Bogue doesn't have an alcohol restriction, the king rigging area is heavily policed by pier staff, and the result is that when a fish is hooked, there is a much more coordinated controlled team effort to get the fish on the planks. Very rarely have I ben around anyone drinking on Bogue, and those that do are closely monitored. If they cause a problem, either by being difficult or not monitoring their gear, they are asked to leave. Avalon on the other hand tend to have people drinking. While 99% of the fishermen are responsible, very friendly, and very helpful, the prevelance of beer has lead to some really anti-social ugly behavior, and some really lost large fish. I don't think the consumption of beer generally is the cause, but when you add the extensive amount of time you are on the pier, coupled with a complete lack of policing (Howard making people move so he can cast a gotcha plug doesn't count), then it can become a problem.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I know in SC the longest is Apache at NMB is 1206' long and 35' deep off the end. It claims to be the longest on the east coast? Springmaid is close to 1100'. One thing for sure the concrete should last better and you damn well better have a cart to go to the end of it! Use to kingfish off Springmaid and that haul was a killer. A 1000'er off NC coast ought to get out to some pretty deep water.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

The lady i work for is married to the NC Secretary of Natural Resources and the Environment. I get my info from him...not rumor mills or newspapers...after all hes the one signing the checks for these projects.

Jennets Pier is a done deal...been done for a while...the hold up has been that the legislature was quibbling about whether they should run the pier..or the NC Aquariums..the legislature needs to fix the potholes in front of my house and leave running the piers to fish people

There will probably be a concrete pier at Fort Fisher..they havent come up with an exact location so that one is still being called a proposed pier project

The Pine Knoll Shores site is 4.1 acres. It extends across the island and will include the pier on the ocean side and a boat dock and kayak launch on the sound side.

I didnt get this from my boss...but i hear that theres a good chance that funding will be arranged for a fishing pier at Radio Island. It wont be one of the concrete ones..but after seeing Long Beach, Triple S, and Sportsmans bite the dust any thing that sticks out into the water is a welcome sight


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Ocean Crest Pier is also over 1000 ..... and still rockin the boards with the most King Mac's in NC


I believe that Yaupon had the most last year.


----------

